# Gaming pc for Rs 30000



## rishiram0 (Jan 7, 2012)

Processor-AMD Phenom II X4 955 RS.5.8k
Motherboard- Gigabyte GA-880GM USB (rev3.1) RS.4.8k
GPU-??? (about 12 K budget for GPU & PSU)
PSU-???
HDD-Seagate 250 gb 3.5K
RAM- KIngston 4 Gb 1333Mhz Rs1.2K
Cabinet-Cooler Master Elite 311 Rs1.6K
UPS-MICROTEK 650 VA E2 1.5 K

Don't need a monitor & cd rom


----------



## topgear (Jan 7, 2012)

GPU : HD6870
PSU : Corsair GS600

fill this up 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-components-configurations/149943-pc-build-questionnaire-template.html


----------



## rishiram0 (Jan 7, 2012)

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Generic answers will not work. Be exact and avoid the word 'et cetera.')
Ans:Gaming

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans:30 K

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans:No

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans:Windows 7

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans:250 Gb RIght now ,But will extend to 1TB later

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans:I have a Monitor Samsung Syncmaster B2030 19.5 Inch .(1600 *900)

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans:Monitor And cd Rom (Actually have an IDE DVD writer but dunno whether it will be compatible with current MOBO.

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans:Next week

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans:Assembler

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Anselhi Nehru Place

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans: Actually i specified a combination u guyz can tell me whether the rig is balanced or not Help is Dearly accepted.

And i Also need the brand name of the GPU not only the model No.

And it's really chilly in Delhi



topgear said:


> GPU : HD6870
> PSU : Corsair GS600
> 
> fill this up
> ...



Well Thanks bro but HD 6870 is higher than my budget

i was thinking how about
MSI R6850 Cyclone PE/OC

FSP Saga II 500W or should i opt for a higher model.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 7, 2012)

*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|AMD Phenom II X4 970 BE|6400
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-880GM-D2H (rev. 3.1)|4000
*RAM*
|G-skill F3-10600CL9S-4GBNT(4Gx1)|1193
*Graphic Card*
|MSI R6850 Cyclone PE/OC|9750
*HDD*
|WDC 250GB Blue WD2500AAKX|3766
*PSU*
|FSP Saga II 500W|2200
*Case*
|NZXT Source 210 Elite|2300
*UPS*
|Intex 1KVA|1800
|
*Total*
|31409


----------



## rishiram0 (Jan 7, 2012)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> *Component*
> |
> *Make*
> |
> ...



Thanks jas But i Think i don't think NZKT Source 210 elite is avaliable in delhi.
can you suggest any other case.

plz reply.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 7, 2012)

you are welcome 
CM Elite 430/431.


----------



## rishiram0 (Jan 7, 2012)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> you are welcome
> CM Elite 430/431.


How Much does it cost actually i have a budget of 2k-2.2 k
does it fall in this radar.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 7, 2012)

elite 430 is 2.5k~ i think. otherwise look for elite 311 or elite 311 plus.


----------



## rishiram0 (Jan 8, 2012)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> elite 430 is 2.5k~ i think. otherwise look for elite 311 or elite 311 plus.



Thanks a lot Bro

one more thing Which one is better Gigabyte GA-880GM-D2H (rev. 3.1) that you suggested or Gigabyte GA-880GM USB (rev3.1) There is a price diff of Rs 800 so is there any important diff . between these two, help me opt the better one brother


----------



## topgear (Jan 8, 2012)

^^ get the Gigabyte GA-880GM USB (rev3.1) - it's worth the extra 800 bucks  

GIGABYTE- I found some useful information and would like to share with you


----------



## rishiram0 (Jan 8, 2012)

What do you think guyz ,I am thinking of buying this

Processor     - AMD Phenom II X4 955 RS.5.8k
Motherboard - Gigabyte GA-880GM USB (rev3.1) RS.4.8k
Graphic Card - MSI R6850 Cyclone PE/OC 9.7 K
PSU	          - FSP Saga II 500W
CAse           - Cooler Master elite 430 Or Elite 311
HDD            -  Seagate 250 gb 3.5K
RAM            - KIngston 4 Gb 1333Mhz Rs1.2K
UPS            -  Intex 600VA 1.1 K


----------



## Techniboy (Jan 8, 2012)

rishiram0 said:


> What do you think guyz ,I am thinking of buying this
> 
> Processor     - AMD Phenom II X4 955 RS.5.8k
> Motherboard - Gigabyte GA-880GM USB (rev3.1) RS.4.8k
> ...




Nice config buddy...

When are you going to buy the build?

Instead of Kingston ram try to get Corsair 4GB Vengeance @ RS.1.6k ...


----------



## rishiram0 (Jan 8, 2012)

Thanks brother
Tommorow i am going to buy

will opt for vengeance one
One more thing

is nzxt gamma is available in Delhi?
So i don't have to go fdor the elite series.

And how's Gskill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9S-4GBXL for ram

should i buy MSI version or the Sapphire version of my GPU.


----------



## Mr. Officer (Jan 8, 2012)

^^I was in NP on 28/12/11 and didn't find any shop stocking NZXT , cooler master were readily available [try SMC] but go to their ground floor shop which is towards the back.
As the [main] 1st floor shop/showroom will quote higher prices.

Gskill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9S-4GBXL is good...if you cant find it then might as well go with Corsair 4GB 1600XMS3 [good entry level gaming RAM]

MSI - Sapphire are equally competent with good RMA policies but many believe MSI is a tad bit better in build/RMA...both are available in NP

Cheers


----------



## rishiram0 (Jan 8, 2012)

Mr. Officer said:


> ^^I was in NP on 28/12/11 and didn't find any shop stocking NZXT , cooler master were readily available [try SMC] but go to their ground floor shop which is towards the back.
> As the [main] 1st floor shop/showroom will quote higher prices.
> 
> Gskill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9S-4GBXL is good...if you cant find it then might as well go with Corsair 4GB 1600XMS3 [good entry level gaming RAM]
> ...



Thanks a Lots buddy.


----------



## topgear (Jan 9, 2012)

^^ for the UPS get APC 600VA @ 2.8k , for cabinet go with CM Elite 430 and get Corsair CX430v2 PSU


----------



## Techniboy (Jan 9, 2012)

rishiram0 said:


> Thanks brother
> Tommorow i am going to buy
> 
> will opt for vengeance one
> ...



NZXT is not availible in Nehru Place .....

G.SKILL RAM not easy to find in nehru place..

MSI anyday.. build quality is awesome.. performance is also better and runs cooler than the sapphire version.. and the sapphire costs 9.2k and msi one for 9.7k so not much difference ahh..


----------



## rishiram0 (Jan 9, 2012)

At last got this config
All things from Computer Empire(Nehru Place)

Processor : AMD Phenom X4 960T Rs 6700
Mobo : Gigabyte GA 880 Gm Usb3 Rs 5100
Ram :Corsair vengeance rs 1490(Didn't find Gskill Ripjaws)
Hdd: Western Digital Rs 3490
graphcs card : Sapphire 6850 Rs 8950(Searched all of Nehru Place for the MSI version but didn't found one 
PSU :Corsair CX500 Rs 2850
Cabi :CM ELite 430 Transparent Rs 2900
Cd rom : Samsund DVD writer Rs 910
Keyboard Logitech  Rs 550
UPS Intex 600 va Rs 1150
Vat Rs 1628
Total Rs 34190

Couldn't found stuff more cheaper then this place.


----------



## Mr. Officer (Jan 9, 2012)

^^you're welcome

Prices are good but just check once on a few online retail sites before you pull the trigger.


----------



## Cilus (Jan 9, 2012)

rishiram0 said:


> At last got this config
> All things from Computer Empire(Nehru Place)
> 
> Processor : AMD Phenom X4 960T Rs 6700
> ...



Great purchase buddy. Now try to unlock the extra two cores of 960T to make it a true Phenom II X6 processor. In the motherboard BIOS, you'll find some option called ACC, probaly inside the Advanced menu under CPU. Just set it to AUTO.


----------



## topgear (Jan 10, 2012)

@ OP - congrats for the purchase and try unlocking the cpu as cilus has said and if possible try OCing it ( buy a good cpu cooler like CM Hyper 212 Evo around ~2k ) and participate our team on Hwbot improve the ranking


----------



## ico (Jan 10, 2012)

You sure Computer Empire had Corsair power supply? Can you confirm once more?

Not been able to find time to got to Nehru Place. 

Good purchase on Phenom II X4 960T. It can potentially unlock to a hexa core. (X6)


----------



## Techniboy (Jan 10, 2012)

ico said:


> You sure Computer Empire had Corsair power supply? Can you confirm once more?
> 
> Not been able to find time to got to Nehru Place.
> 
> Good purchase on Phenom II X4 960T. It can potentially unlock to a hexa core. (X6)



@ico i don't know of computer empire cuz they have cooler master psu's stacked up.. BUT YES I bought a CORSAIR GS600 from smc @ 4k


----------



## rishiram0 (Jan 11, 2012)

ico said:


> You sure Computer Empire had Corsair power supply? Can you confirm once more?
> 
> Not been able to find time to got to Nehru Place.
> 
> Good purchase on Phenom II X4 960T. It can potentially unlock to a hexa core. (X6)



Yup I got it from there ,they only have cooler master and corsair power supply and if you force them they will try to find you FSP saga also.i was not lucky enough so i bought corsair one.


----------



## rishiram0 (Jan 11, 2012)

Cilus said:


> Great purchase buddy. Now try to unlock the extra two cores of 960T to make it a true Phenom II X6 processor. In the motherboard BIOS, you'll find some option called ACC, probaly inside the Advanced menu under CPU. Just set it to AUTO.




Thanks buddy ,Sure will try this but will have to wait as i still have to buy a new CPU cooler without that it can be risky.



topgear said:


> @ OP - congrats for the purchase and try unlocking the cpu as cilus has said and if possible try OCing it ( buy a good cpu cooler like CM Hyper 212 Evo around ~2k ) and participate our team on Hwbot improve the ranking



Thanks buddy ,Thanks all of you guyz for making this a smoothie.

Actually I want to know how many fans are needed to keep system ice cool i got 2 fans suggest if more needed.


----------



## topgear (Jan 11, 2012)

^^ CM Elite 430 can hold upto 6 fans and the transparent side pnale version comes only with 1fan - now if you have bought 2x 120mm fans place one at the rear and another one at the side 

if you wsant even more cooling then install one fan at the bottom and 2 more on the top


----------



## Cilus (Jan 11, 2012)

> Thanks buddy ,Sure will try this but will have to wait as i still have to buy a new CPU cooler without that it can be risky.



I don't think it will be risky. All the Phenom II X4 processors come with Copper heat pipe based coolers and they are very good as stock coolers. So you can easily unlock the hidden cores without increasing the idle and load temperature much. Just don't overclock it for now.


----------



## bad_till_bones (Jan 19, 2012)

@rishiram0: Pls chk ur PM bro....


----------

